# Failed to create perpetual motion. Alway knew it couldn't happen.



## Cramer654 (21 d ago)

Know matter how hard I thought I tried...then, I'm realizing...now, nothing was ever enough to keep things in motion. The colder things became the more the law of thermodynamics proved prevalent. The energy wasn't there...not even the combined energy. 
What it takes is the new spark...so she finds. 
I'm dragging my feet across the carpet relentlessly. When will I get that ignition?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There is that ongoing entropy witnessed in most every failed relationship.

How is it you can get that _love in motion_ dynamic back?

Well, any energy you derive from dragging your mind through her micro fibrous mind field will end up being static, a flash in the pan.

Short of winning the lottery, you are no longer a hot wired commodity.

It seems your star has gone dark.
Now being that black hole of despair.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

I think you'll need to provide more details.
What exactly happened?
It sounds like your partner got bored of you?
Have you been too passive in your relationship? Never initiating any activities?
Or couldn't your wife get enough entertainment?

What was it she was missing?
Tell more about yourself and about her. 

Did you prefer to be own your own, reading books or playing computer games?
Do you struggle with being emotional?

What is special about you and what was it she couldn't handle anymore?
Or was she special in her needs?

But you have to tell more. Stop dragging your feet across the carpet. 
You'll just demage your knees before there
will be any ignition. 
Start talking about what happened.


----------

